# Good dual purpose goat breeds for my area?



## hobbyfarmer (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a similar question here with a lot more info: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=15728 . The more I think about it I realize I probably posted my original question in the wrong place...oppsss...silly noob am I! Anyways the gist of it is I have 1 acre and have a cold winter weather climate far as winters go, and want a goat or 2 (maybe 3+) that's cold hearty, that won't overwhelm my acre and won't cost me a fortune to feed because I only have an acre. So thinking a small to medium breed like a Kinder that can produce 3 gallons a week and can also be used for meat possibly. Thank you for all answers ahead of time. Not trying to double post or anything, just think my question is better suited here. So please don't flame me for posting here too  lol.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 19, 2011)

No dragons on this website.  Nope, no flames leaping out at you...  No problem. You are not allowed to be flamed unless your butt is cold in which case we will all advise you to stand in front of an open fireplace.  

However, if you post on multiple thread the same question the moderators might get upset.  So here's the answer.  With a question.

Where are you located.  State?

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## hobbyfarmer (Dec 19, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> No dragons on this website.  Nope, no flames leaping out at you...  No problem. You are not allowed to be flamed unless your butt is cold in which case we will all advise you to stand in front of an open fireplace.
> 
> However, if you post on multiple thread the same question the moderators might get upset.  So here's the answer.  With a question.
> 
> ...


You're too funny lol! I didn't mean to double post, but it almost is because I posted in the wrong place orginally I think. Anyways I live in upstate NY in a rural town .


----------



## KinderKorner (Dec 21, 2011)

I breed Kinder goats and I couldn't be more thrilled with them. They truely are great little goats. They are smart, sweet, and have very fun personalities. Their milk is high in butterfat, and it's great for making soaps and other things. Mine are very healthy and hardy. They keep weight on easily. (Too easily. Mine are all fat.  ) Their hooves seem to grow slower  and wear down naturally faster than normal. They are not too short to be trouble to milk like nigerians but they are small enough to be easy to handle and eat less than bigger goats breeds. They have a good amount of meat on them.

The biggest downfall to Kinders is the since they are a newer breed and because they are a cross breed there is a lot of differences from one herd to the next. You have to be really careful when buying them and make sure you choose animals that are good examples of the breed. It's a good idea to find breeders with similar goals in mind to yours. I have seen pretty small kinders, and some with small udders and teats. I was surprised at how small they were, while at the same time the breeder was surprised that mine were so big. Breeders will breed to their specific goals and needs. So if they want more meat type goats they will breed larger and not care so much for udders. If they want more dairy they will look at udders and breed towards that forgetting size. You want a nice mix of both, that is how kinders were intended. Always ask what the breeders goals are, and what they look for in choosing breeding stock before you buy. That is a good idea for any breed of goat but especially kinders. 

I myself like the larger Kinders. (they are still 28" or less) I breed for easiness to milk, large teats, well attached udders, and overall size. This year we are introducing spots along with large udders. Can't wait for this years babies. 

I am by no means an expert. But I do have some experience. I enjoy learning more all the time. This year we went to our first shows, and we did great. So I feel I'm heading in the correct direction. One of my does took Jr. Champion out of what I believe is the largest kinder show in the US. 

To see some of my goats you can check out my website. www.kinderkornergoats.com

I suggest joining the yahoo kinder group. There is a ton of breeders on there and you can learn a lot. 

Feel free to ask me any questions and I will be glad to answer in the best way that I can.


----------



## austintgraf (Dec 26, 2011)

Really? your from upstate new york? my parents were born there and my mom lived on a farm with milk goats back then. saanen and nubian, though they are big and eat alot alot alot!!!  But this is what I personally recomend.  I highly recommend  toggenburgs, they are a swiss breed(the smallest of the swiss breeds). They are medium framed goat, and their hair can be anywhere from short to medium length. They thrive and do best in colder climates. Which makes them perfect for new york and have above average milk production(very good). Their  butter fat content usually averages between 3.3 and 3.7 so the milk has a good amount of fat but not as good as nubians but still not that bad. They are the oldest registered breed of goat so your essentially owning a part of history. Most does weigh at least 125 lbs once mature so there is plenty of meat on these goats. An acre would be plenty of land to have two and the kids they have. Though three is concievable, you may have to feed a little extra, not much. This breed according to the specs you gave me is very well suited for your needs and honestly they are very lovable goats with a bit of spunk that makes them a joy to have around. I myself do not raise toggs. I live in tn, and it is pretty warm here sometimes and I tried to pick a breed best suited to my climate and needs. I came up with nubians but due to farming being my life and my endeavors to write about it, i've done countless hours of research on various breeds of livestock and farming techniques. So I hope this helped and if you have any questions I'll  be glad to answere them the best I possibly can.


----------

